# escutcheon plate



## anarandi

Hello, could you please help me translate the phrase _escutcheon plate?_ 

This comes from a technical manual originally translated from German into English (with lots of mistakes). The manual is about a controller, which looks like a joystick, and it is electrically operated. 

"All controllers with _escutcheon plate_ (72x72 mm, 96x96mm) or bracket ring replaceable double contact elements and cams"

I've found some information on the net for what I guess it is a kind of shield or protective device, but I was unable to find any translation.

I guess I could try something like "Todos los controladores con _placa protectora_ (72x72 mm, 96x96mm) o anillo de soporte poseen elementos doble contacto y alabes.

Thank you very much


----------



## Peter P

Ojalá y esto pueda ayudarte, pero ese término como lo conozco, te lo copio del diccionario que tengo ante mi:
escutcheon plate - escudete de cerradura, escudo, roseta.

Salu2
Peter P.


----------



## anarandi

Hola Peter P.

Gracias por la información. De todos modos no estoy segura que sea este el término justo en este contexto.  La palabra _escutcheon _está utilizada con función adjetiva en el ejemplo del manual.
También encontré "placa ornamental", pero creo que más que adorno en este caso cumple una función de protección. Por eso, escudo està bueno, pero creo que se utiliza en el contexto de escudo de armas.  
En Wikipedia dice: 
"An escutcheon is also used in bathroom plumbing. It is the chrome plate behind a knob on a shower's temperature and water flow control."
"On ships, the escutcheon is the name plate on the rear of the vessel." 

Do you have any other ideas?  Thanks a lot.
CU
Ana


----------



## Peter P

Ana

No tengo otra idea excepto que transcribirte del Pequeño Larousse de Ciencia Técnica lo siguiente: Escudo m. _Arm. _Placa de acero que llevan los cañones para la defensa de los servidores y protección de los instrumentos. _Carp. _Chapita de metal que rodea el ojo de la cerradura, protege la puerta y a veces sirve de guía a la llave. // Chapa de metal, plástico u otra materia que se pone debajo del pomo para evitar que se ensucie la puerta.
Me gusta más traducirlo como placa protectora.

Salu2 reiterados

Peter P.


----------



## princesasofia

this is from Oxford Superlex for windows:
*escutcheon:*
*a-* *(shield)* blason .
*b- (of lock) escutcheon (plate)* escudete.

There some other definitions at *Wikipedia.*

Another possibility for you to know what that is, is to look it up in Google`s images section.


----------



## anarandi

Thank you very much to both of you, Peter P and princesasofia.  I'll definitely use "placa protectora" since its aim is to protect the device, as I was explained by the person who asked me for the translation.

Have a very nice day and thanks again.
CU soon


----------



## PEF

Cuando hablamos de un dispensador de jabón para baños, *escutcheon* se puede traducir como _escudete_???

- Bright polished spout, cover and escutcheon.


----------



## princesasofia

A que parte del dispensador se refiere exactamente. Probablemente si se pueda usar. De todas maneras, esperemos a ver que dicen los expertos.

(According to Oxford Superlex for windows) *Escutcheon*: (of lock) escudete


----------



## incarau

En construccion es generalmente una placa redonda con un agujero al centro por donde pasa un tubo o caneria de acero principalmente para ayudar a cubrir el agujero hecho en una pared o cielo raso la herramienta con que se hizo el agujero.


----------



## incarau

'Escudete' o placa de proteccion es el mejor uso en arquitectura y mecanica.


----------



## hinos

CHAPETÓN
Un chapetón es un término general para una placa decorativa utilizada para ocultar un elemento funcional, no arquitectónico. Chapetón es una antigua palabra normanda derivada de la palabra latina scutum, que significa escudo.


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez sea arriesgado usar "chapetón" en Argentina, en Uruguay la palabra significa europeo recién llegado al Río de la Plata y no necesariamente tiene un contenido de simpatía.
Hay una famosa canción de Osiris Rodríguez Castillos acerca de las batallas de la independencia:
"Dicen que los* chapetones, *
ya nos cuentan redotaos.
es que no han cáido
en que somos
pocos pero bien montaos".

"Redotaos" significa "derrotados"

El español es sin duda apasionante...


----------

